# Outback Concerns



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new TT and the Outback is one of my final choices. I was looking at a 23rs and 26rs today and some of the things that concern me are. The skirting around the bottom of the trailer seems like its loose and flimsy. The brackets that hold this piece of aluminium at the bottom are not fastened very well. Also the front fiberglass does not feel like there is any support behind. If you push on the front it will give about 1/2". The Keystone website says that the roof is not to be walked on. Know where do they tell you how the trailer is constructed. ie- if the walls, floor or roof are vacuum bonded or not. Have any of you had any problems with these things?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

outdrs1,

What other TT are you looking at? If you dig through our forum, you will find tons of information about Outbacks and people who want to help. We don't sit around and rip you just for the fun of it like they do on the "other side".

You are right the "skirt" is a little flimsy......As far as the front of the unit, I'll have to go out and push on mine. I do not recall that much play? I really don't plan on walking around on the roof. A good ladder will get you anywhere you need to be. In a pinch, I have heard of people placing a small sheet of plywood to span the rafters for access.

Think of it this way........Does anyone walk on the drywall in their attics?







No, of course not, unless your name is Clark W. Griswold.







The easiest way is to span the rafters.

Good luck on you selection and please keep the questions coming!!!


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm looking at the Gulfstream Gulfbreeze 26trs, and the Trail-Lite Maxlite 25rs. The roof question came from looking at the other brands way of construction. They all have a full walk on roofs. The walk on part really does not concern me that much, but it sure would make it easier to clean.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You are right about cleaning.....One of our members just bought the Gulfstream......So far they really like it!

All good choices, but they don't have the support of Outbackers.com!

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you are looking at the Outbacks. So for your me it has been great. The skirting seems at 1st a bit weak but it does absolutely nothing for the structure at all. It is strickly cosmetic...I have had absolutely no issues with it.

As for the roof...I have walked on it to install 2 Maxx Air vents. I simply layout a piece of plywood and walked on the rafters. No problem. I have had no reason to walk on the roof. I use a ladder for my annual roof inspection.

My DW & I looked for about 2 years at TT before we bought our Outback. The main reason we choose the Outback

1 - Quality compared to others
2 - Weight - All All 
3 - Layout - 4 bunks
4 - The lighter colours - for us a more home feel.

Good luck with your choice.

Thor


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

outdrs1-
We bought the Gulf Breeze 28TRS and spend a week at the OBX as our inagural trip.... WE ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT! I was initially completely sold on the Outback but when our local dealer (Nobody beats our prices!) would not deal... it sent me looking! Best thing that Sales Manager ever did for me... stumbled on the Gulf Breeze... loved some of the differences... the roof was one, full 2 year warranty, the fully powered slides, no supports for the rear queen slide (uses high end 5th wheel slide technology and supports 1100 pounds), lighted push through storage up front, larger tanks, etc and of course the *PRICE*! 
Now, one item I really thought I would miss was the outdoor cook center but I have to be honest and say that we did not even think about it during our trip. While I am being honest... the interior fit and finish was probably one small notch below the Outback but for the difference in price, quality of service I received and the fact that in a good year we spend probably 20-25 nights camping it just was not worth the extra money to sweat the interior shortcomings on trim... functionality is the key, quality appliances and oh yeah... most of the time when we camp we are only inside to sleep... 
You obviously have to make up your own mind but it was worth saving a couple thousand dollars to me and I truly appreciate the personal service I received from Chesapeake RV Solutions... oh by the way... they invited us to camp with them Memorial Day weekend at the OBX... we are right next door... how is that for service?

Scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Just curious Allsix, is there a substancial weight difference between your camper and the comparable Outback?

BBB


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

BBB-
The GulfBreeze 28TRS is 30'-10" Length - Dry Weight 4880-Carrying Capacity 1590 - Hitch 620 and the same Outback 28RSS is Dry Weight 5270- Carrying Capacity 1730
hitch weight 460 (misprint I think we decided)... I think the Outback numbers are right...


----------



## ywhat2000 (Apr 24, 2005)

My question would be if the roof is off limits why is there a ladder in the rear?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I believe the ladders are on the 5'ers only.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All the hard wear on the roof did not magically appear up there. Keystone builders had to go up there to do it all. Take care and step on the rafters and if you need to move around one area a lot take a small piece of plywood. It is not built to sit up there in lawn chairs and watch a NASCAR race but if you need to get up there to install vents or check the sealant then climb on up.

If you want to wash it get a telescoping wash brush and have fun.


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

outdrs1 said:


> I'm in the market for a new TT and the Outback is one of my final choices. I was looking at a 23rs and 26rs today and some of the things that concern me are. The skirting around the bottom of the trailer seems like its loose and flimsy. The brackets that hold this piece of aluminium at the bottom are not fastened very well. Also the front fiberglass does not feel like there is any support behind. If you push on the front it will give about 1/2". The Keystone website says that the roof is not to be walked on. Know where do they tell you how the trailer is constructed. ie- if the walls, floor or roof are vacuum bonded or not. Have any of you had any problems with these things?
> [snapback]33537[/snapback]​


Well I did't get an answer to my construction question. I found out from the dealer that the walls are "pinched rolled" and glued. This is the cheapest of the construction methods. Vacuum bonding is much stronger. This is why there is soft spots on the front. It takes about 15 minutes to make a wall the pinch rolled way and about 45 min. for vacuum bonding.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

and your point is? If you don't get an answer to a question, it may be because no one knows the answer. Manufacturers like to keep some info to themselves.

The website only says what the roof trusses are made of. It doesn't go into depth at how they do it. There is a picture in the brochure as well.

The flimsy piece is just 'ground effects'. It is pretty flimsy, but I've had no problems with it.

Remember...these trailers are made to be LIGHTWEIGHT. They make them out of materials that are light to accomplish that. This allows us to tow them with our standard pickups and SUV's.

If you want a log cabin where you can climb around on the roof...buy a log cabin. Good luck towing it around.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

A Keystone rep was at the rv show when I got my 5. A couple comments stuck in my mind. First, many of the parts that are in the Montana are also in the Outback -- cheaper to buy in volume. Also, the frame and roof trusses are all aluminum. For some reason I was under the impression that the walls of the 5 are bonded. I think that is true, but don't know for sure. I can't speak for the TT's since they may be made differently.

Like Jolly said tho, the Outback is made to be light. The name of the company prior to being merged by Keystone was LiteWay. When you look at your Outback, some things seem flimsy -- it's all in a effort to be litght. For instance, the wheel skirts/fenders are really flimsy and the cupboard doors appear to be made of pressed cardboard. Yet they seem to be sturdy. I'm pretty happy with mine and I'm actually impressed by how the engineers have cut weight without really jeopardizing structural integrity. The manual says the rig can't be used for full-timing, but we are going to give that a whirl anyway.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree with most the comments I have read here about the Outback. I really believe that after your analysis you need to do a "gut-check" and buy the unit you are most comfortable with. I know people that have been talked into buying something that their instincts said was not right for them. Offhand I don't know anyone that has been happy in that circumstance.

Do your research, get your questions answered and then do your gut check. If you follow your instincts you will feel better about it in the long run, even if it isn't as good as the other choices. Outback builds a great unit and I am very, very happy with it. Is it perfect? No. Does it fit every need? No. But it does fit the important needs perfectly.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outdrs1,

We _all_ could have purchased other brands but for some reason (and there are many), the vast majority of us purchased the Outback. We like the "fit and finish", the white interiors, and the overall look and feel of our lightweight TTs. Are there better TTs out there? Yes. Worse? Yes.

It's like Reverie said, find one you like, one you'd like to spend some time in and tug around the country, and one with which you're comfortable. *And go for it! * In the end, it's all about how YOU feel about it, not anyone else.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well said guys, Ditto.

I bought ours because it serves our needs and is as nicely built as others in its category.

Mike


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I always say buy what you love







. To addess some issues brought up.
The cabinets and hinges are both residential quality. I ordered and put those EXACT cabinets in my last house. They are well made and endurable. The floor is congoleum, also an upgrade. There are many upgrade features on these units. At this price point <25K, I believe it would be hard to find much nicer. 
There are units that may be better, however, in my research the only things I liked better were much longer and more expensive.
All of my info stems from the fiver, I really do not know much about tt's. The people that own them have for the most part researched and compared and settled on that unit. I am sure the same can be said for those who buy the other brands as well. Some things are a matter of personal taste. Don't let anyone on this forum or any other tell you how to spend your money







, but do listen to the people who own (sand use)the unit you are looking at and then digest it all and decide. Good luck, don't second guess youself too much. And on a final note take what the dealers say with a grain of salt. I have only talked to one dealer who knew half as much as me and I am not that knowledgable


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Like with anything, you pays your money and you takes your chances. The Outback line is fairly inexpensive and lightweight. This is good for obvious reasons. It's components are also fairly flimsy compared to, say, and Airstream. I compared the nuts and bolts of an Outback to cheaper trailers and was impressed.

FWIW, I personally tumbled our first trailer, a 21rs, down the highway in an "incident" discussed elsewhere on this forum. The trailer held together surprisingly well, despite rolling over on both sides- the tow truck drivers were surprised at the "road rash" on both sides, saying he would have expected a wood framed trailer to be nothing but toothpicks after a wreck like that.

So, it's flimsy, but its not. If you find a better trailer for the money, buy it!

Kevin P.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Nash makes the log cabin Jolly was talking about ....Quality of construction is great..just like home..only thing is you need a Mac truck to tow it.

Camptails


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all,

I am one of those pesky professional salesmen. I sell very high end equipment and you are right, you get what you pay for, I sell two brands of trucks and they both do the same job. One is known for being a fleet truck, while the other is known as the worlds best. I see trade in values on both vehicles. If you buy one, yes it will cost you 10k less up front. In 5-10 years time the second is easily worth twice to three times the first. All that to say this. Decide what means more to you save a couple of bucks now, Or save a lot later. The most important thing to remember is, pick a price range and buy the very best you can for that amount of money. Whatever you do DON"T let the salesman talk you into spending more money than you can afford. I'm off my soap box now. shy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Makes good sense Todd!


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Yup, my skirting is flimsy too. I noticed it last week as we were coming home from Las Vegas. I saw the skirting in the mirror flexing pretty good. At our next stop I checked it and was surprised at how flimsy it was. Kinda like it was missing a support bracket or two.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our skirting is okay but the fenders were wagging around in the breeze. There was a bracket there, but they weren't attached. I put a stainless screw thru the plastic into the bracket and they are solid now.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Mike,

That is a built in "FRIENDLY" feature... You drive down the road and the skirting waves at everyone...








shy









OK, OK... That was bad, I know... Give me a break, I've been puting in a lot of hours at work.

Paul


----------

